# A hand/id with Algae



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Been seeing several leaves of my plants start to develop some green 'tinting'. Can be on all leaves except the newest ones. Mainly along the blade of the leaf.
I can't tell if it's GSA, BGA, GDA or something else. Can anyone else get an ID?


























Tank parameters
x2 Vertex Illumilux + dual T5HO Geisemann aquaflora bulbs
Dropchecker yellow
pH morning 6.6-6.7; late afternoon 5.8
Temp: 75*F
KH/GH: 1/3
NO3 ~ 20-30ppm
PO4 ~ 3ppm

I feel I'm doing everything right to grow plants and keep algae away....

Big thanks.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Why does your PH fluctuate so much? Ive never noticed this on my tanks. Fish and plants don't like big Ph swings. Your dropping almost a full point. Are you using a digital Ph pen or drops? Also having no KH means your tank has little buffering capacity. Why the low KH?

IMO part of the issue is the roller coaster PH. I could be totally wrong but .9 difference from morning to night is a unstable condition and algea loves that.

And PS. You're tanks look good Lawson. Don't be to hard on yourself. Super nice tanks don't happen overnight. You're getting there.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

is it easliy removed from the leaves? and does it smell? would guess bga.

whats your light sched?


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

If you can rub it off the leaves with your fingers somewhat easily, I guess it's BGA...


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Dang, didn't really rub off easily. Looks like GSA... So much CO2 and PO4 already though...
Great to see you online again!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

If you figure this one out tell me! The only algae I've ever had in my 180g is GSA. I've had my PO4 as low as .25 and as high at 5, my co2 from just turning green from blue right up to just turning yellow on the drop checker and am still plagued with GSA. I've decreased lighting schedule and everything.

I think in my case it might be the Actinic lighting that I have on for a couple hours in the evening, looking at solutions to replace my T5 actinic with LED but unfortunately LED bulbs only come in T8....


----------

